# Best head shot



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

here is Caleb:







​


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is Froggy!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

My boy Spy...


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Fella striking a pose....


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

bullet









Manciano









Lekota









forrest


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Not my horse but an Arabian stallion I did some work with last summer who had a penchant for playing with the cones in the arena much to the delight of onlookers.

Managed to look graceful and elegant whilst being a cheeky monkey at the same time in typical Arabian style!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i have a few...


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oops.... forgot some 

(please forget about the weird pink thingy)


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I know I have a better picture than this, but I can't find it just about all the rest are full body shots.

This is MG Asif It's Magic


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Ta da!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Bullseye our old mini


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice everyone. Ohh btw Apachews is judging


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow this going to be hard to judge!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The Dude:


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

can't wait for results


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

tada!!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

Artemis









Halle









Lateks









Krach









Ivessa


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

Deva








Not sure if this counts since its not the whole head


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Cody playing with a ball lol


























does this count. haha










Norman. Sorry about the small size. old old cell phone


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

here is Bazel!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Banman-Bazel is beautiful!


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

awe thanks  i love your too!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pics everyone! Here's my entries. Haley, grulla QH mare -Rags, QH mare & Merit, 2 wk old QH Stud colt


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

Here are two of my decent ones


----------



## EquusPeace (Oct 17, 2010)

What do you think of these?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My boy Hollywood


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Any last people who want to enter a picture have until 27th May then this will be judged.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely photos everyone


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Here is my boy


----------



## jrcci (Apr 28, 2011)

my horse junior


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Ocho









Gulliver









Amado









Joy








*


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

a few head sots of billy


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok I am sorry everyone for taking so long, I have been a bit busy. All of the pictures were awesome and it took me awhile to decide, I found it quite hard. Any way here are the winners.

4th place - *Lokis mommy*, I love the face. 

3rd place - *Artemis*, another funny face (made me laugh)

2nd place - a tie between *Marlea Warlea* & *PintoTess*, the little pony cute fluffiness I couldn't decide between the two

1st place - *MHFoundation Quarters,* I don't know the picture just jumped out at me it's beautiful!

(starting from 4th place the pictures go clockwise with the winners)


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh yay! thankyou!!

please do more contests!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Apache  I'm going to have to show this to my little neighbor, she'll think she's big stuff!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

EDIT: Deleted, didn't see results had been posted!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

William, main Stallion of the stud i volunteer my weekends at.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

uhm the contest is over


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hey ok ill do a edit for the winner..... well done everyone...


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

thats cute


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Awwww! Thanks Can He Star! I'm going to have to share that with the little girl in the pic, she will absolutely love it!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Awwww! Thanks Can He Star! I'm going to have to share that with the little girl in the pic, she will absolutely love it!


 no problem... i had fun doing it


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

more contests!! (lol)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Here's mine*


----------



## Fiinx (Jun 19, 2011)

http://i5**5.tinypic.com/14y0owh.jpg Picture is too big to post.  just take the stars out!!

My baby girl Grindiose <3


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry hate to ruin it for you but this contest is actually finished it just hasn't official been closed.


----------



## Fiinx (Jun 19, 2011)

nope thats fine I didnt realize that  Thanks!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

ok for everyone just so you know this thread is closed


----------



## vicloveshorses (Jun 27, 2011)

*.*








Wizzy








Boo








Aramis


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

Crowd Signal.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

My 3 yr old mare Sable


----------



## soccerlizzy9 (Aug 1, 2011)

*colty*


----------



## Made by the moon (Aug 17, 2011)

riley and owner!!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

guys its been judged


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Can He Star said:


> guys its been judged


Ask a mod to lock it is the best way to get the point across.


----------



## Made by the moon (Aug 17, 2011)

Can He Star said:


> guys its been judged


 
then you should remove the contest.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Made by the moon said:


> then you should remove the contest.


It is BEING judged not it HAS ALREADY been judged and finished.

ALL ENTRIES are closed and we are waiting for the results, so removal is premature..but this thread can be locked by a mod to prevent further pictures being posted.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Spyder said:


> It is BEING judged not it HAS ALREADY been judged and finished.
> 
> ALL ENTRIES are closed and we are waiting for the results, so removal is premature..but this thread can be locked by a mod to prevent further pictures being posted.


Actually it has been judged..... Its done and I have asked a mod to close it but i haven't heard anything back yet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caprita21 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------

